# Hello Welcome to the forum...



## Artrella

Hi, could someone help me to translate this _"Hello XX! WElcome to this forum!
I wish you will learn a lot of Italian here!  Good Luck!"_into Tagalog?
Thank you


----------



## Merlin

Artrella said:
			
		

> Hi, could someone help me to translate this _"Hello XX! WElcome to this forum!_
> _I wish you will learn a lot of Italian here! Good Luck!"_into Tagalog?
> Thank you


Here it goes.
"Kumusta XX! Maligayang pagdating sa forum na ito! 
Hangad ko na marami kang matutunan na Italian dito! Gud lak" I translated good luck here as spelled in Filipino. That's how I write it. I'm not sure about others though. Hope this helps!


----------



## julienne

hi art  

here's my try...

Kumusta <name>,  maligayang pagdating. Sana matuto ka ng mga salitang Italyano rito. 

A bit more casual than Merlin's, though it's much nearer to the idea of learning Italian words(salita).   The "Good Luck" part may be left as is, I really cannot think of how to translate the idea into Filipino, unless it's the same way Merlin did, Gud Lak..


----------



## Cracker Jack

Good luck (very formal) = Naway pagpalain ka/Sana'y pagpalain ka


----------



## Merlin

Cracker Jack said:
			
		

> Good luck (very formal) = Naway pagpalain ka/Sana'y pagpalain ka


All I know is that "pagpalain" is "bless" and "Pagpapala" is "blessings" in english.


----------



## mari.kit

hi all!!!

how about:

Good Luck= _sana'y mabuting swerte ang dumating sa'yo.._

what do you think.. well, lets just stick to "good luck", its commonly used, anyway.


----------



## Merlin

mari.kit said:
			
		

> hi all!!!
> 
> how about:
> 
> Good Luck= _sana'y mabuting swerte ang dumating sa'yo.._
> 
> what do you think.. well, lets just stick to "good luck", its commonly used, anyway.


You're right. Bakit diko naisip yun. Good Luck = Swertehin ka sana. Thanks mari.kit!


----------



## julienne

mari.kit said:
			
		

> hi all!!!
> 
> how about:
> 
> Good Luck= _sana'y mabuting swerte ang dumating sa'yo.._
> 
> what do you think.. well, lets just stick to "good luck", its commonly used, anyway.


 
thought about it kit, but it seems awkward in a conversation though  .... how does "_sana'y swertehin ka at matuto ka ng Italyano" _sound??? or _"sana'y swertehin ka at matuto ng Italyano"_

good luck will do... 

ehmmm: hi merlin.. beat me at posting huh? 
_____________________

 ang lalim nu'n ah..nalunod n'ata 'ko hehehheh


----------



## mataripis

Artrella said:


> Hi, could someone help me to translate this _"Hello XX! WElcome to this forum!
> I wish you will learn a lot of Italian here!  Good Luck!"_into Tagalog?
> Thank you


Tagalog: Malugod na tinatanggap kayo sa usapang ito ng Tagalog.Hangad ko na matutunan nyo ang maraming kaalaman dito tungkol sa Tagalog.Sa Muli,Malugod na pagbati sa inyong lahat!


----------



## mataripis

julienne said:


> thought about it kit, but it seems awkward in a conversation though  .... how does "_sana'y swertehin ka at matuto ka ng Italyano" _sound??? or _"sana'y swertehin ka at matuto ng Italyano"_
> 
> good luck will do...
> 
> ehmmm: hi merlin.. beat me at posting huh?
> _____________________
> 
> ang lalim nu'n ah..nalunod n'ata 'ko hehehheh


Nawa ay maging mapalad kayo habang natututo ng Italyano.


----------



## 082486

Artrella said:


> Hi, could someone help me to translate this _"Hello XX! WElcome to this forum!_
> _I wish you will learn a lot of Italian here! Good Luck!"_into Tagalog?
> Thank you


 
I got my ideas from the previous posts...
On the fist line I was about to say Maligayang Pagdating Dito Sa Forum, however for me it sounds awkward, so I'll stick with Taglish...most people are using it anyway, in their usual conversations...

Kumusta XXX! Welcome dito sa Forum!
Hangad ko na marami kang matutunan na Italian dito. Good Luck!

feel free to correct me


----------



## 082486

082486 said:


> Kumusta XXX! Welcome dito sa Forum!
> Hangad ko na marami kang matutunan na Italian dito. Good Luck!


 
or
Hangad ko na marami kang matutunang Italian dito. Good Luck!


----------



## mataripis

mari.kit said:


> hi all!!!
> 
> how about:
> 
> Good Luck= _sana'y mabuting swerte ang dumating sa'yo.._
> 
> what do you think.. well, lets just stick to "good luck", its commonly used, anyway.


* Nawa'y mabuting kapalaran ang dumating/dumapo sa iyo!


----------

